# Regents Park winter laps



## Becs (18 Oct 2010)

Hi guys
I'm going to be heading to Regents park to do laps most Tuesday and Thursday nights after work over the winter (as long as the weather's not too terrible). More the merrier so drop me a message if you fancy joining me at any point! 

I'll be going at about 6.30 this Tuesday but not this thursday because I'll be saving my legs for Whitstable!


----------



## Andrij (18 Oct 2010)

I was hoping to join in tomorrow, but I have to pick up my commuter from the bike shop after work.

Work obligations permitting, I'll try to be there next week.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Oct 2010)

Ve haff der Winter Lapps already...The Oxford Street was clo zed last night for the erections.
Of the lights to help me see, so you must understand...Sometimes der becs is on call, sometimes she must look after my hor ned donkeys, sometimes I am at everybody's beck and call, but, most of all, Winter Lapps is a Specialized business!


----------



## Becs (18 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Ve haff der Winter Lapps already...The Oxford Street was clo zed last night for the erections.
> Of the lights to help me see, so you must understand...Sometimes der becs is on call, sometimes she must look after my hor ned donkeys, sometimes I am at everybody's beck and call, but, most of all, Winter Lapps is a Specialized business!



What have you been smoking, and can i have some?


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Oct 2010)

That's actually a good picture of Martin!

Can't be out tomorrow, was looking forward to maybe being out on Thursday, shame you'll not be there (but then am waiting on knowing if I will be in Germany, so it's alla bit up in the air!)


----------



## Becs (18 Oct 2010)

well if it looks like rain for whitstable I'll come out on Thursday . . . . . you're a very busy boy aren't you?!


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Oct 2010)

unfortunately





am exhausted!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Oct 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Change your screen name to 'diddum42'?  (This exhaustion will, of course, have nothing to do with partying all night, imbibing and herbal smoking appliances )
Work is an invasive thing at times innit!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2010)

Aperitif said:


> *Change your screen name to 'diddum42'*?  (This exhaustion will, of course, have nothing to do with partying all night, imbibing and herbal smoking appliances )
> Work is an invasive thing at times innit!


----------



## Becs (20 Oct 2010)

Got there late due to some emergency sorting for a surprise health and safety audit at work today  . Came across Mice on her 5th lap in her new machine, did another couple then had a bit of giggle when she popped into the York and Albany (which is apparently quite posh) in her lycra to use the facilities  . Aiming for 6.30 next Tuesday.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (21 Oct 2010)

I'll be up for every thursday. Can feel the fitness coming back ( as if I ever had it)


----------



## Becs (25 Oct 2010)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> I'll be up for every thursday. Can feel the fitness coming back ( as if I ever had it)




excellent, I should be able to do this Thursday. Should be out tomorrow too but it'll be more like 7/7.30 rather than 6.30.


----------



## ed! (25 Oct 2010)

Two or three of us are going this evening - around 6pm start if anyone is interested.

It'll be an hour's recovery ride given that my legs are feeling a little tender from the FNRttC followed by an evening's plyometric session on a bouncy castle.

I'll be dressed in ninja black, with a red and white lid on a grey and white CX Condor bike.


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2010)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> I'll be up for every thursday. Can feel the fitness coming back ( as if I ever had it)



Are you coming tonight? I'm definitely going this evening - got a fairly substantial hangover to burn off though!


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Oct 2010)

I should be able to pass by for a few laps between 6 and 6 30

I'll start out clockwise to be seen. I'm on a green fixie with a yellow jersey, orange arm-warmers and black leggings today


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (28 Oct 2010)

Yeah, i'll be out tonight on the boardman. Need to work of my frustration from my puncture from hell this morning. 

I should be around about 6.15 in a lovely ensemble of red layer and yellow short sleeve with my added white flashing lights that make me look like a police car if i get the timing right on them. 

I won't be wearing leggings.


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2010)

6.15 is pretty realistic for me. I'll be in leggings and a horrible yellow commuter jacket/black top if I'm already hot. You'll spot me by my super-white shoes! Shall we all just pedal off when we get there and meet up en route/when I get lapped by you speedy types!?


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (28 Oct 2010)

Becs said:


> 6.15 is pretty realistic for me. I'll be in leggings and a horrible yellow commuter jacket/black top if I'm already hot. You'll spot me by my super-white shoes! Shall we all just pedal off when we get there and meet up en route/when I get lapped by you speedy types!?




Yeah, if we just meet up as and when. I might be doing some power interval training! aka trying to burn my legs out on highest gears!


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2010)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> Yeah, if we just meet up as and when. I might be doing some power interval training! aka trying to burn my legs out on highest gears!




hmm. not sure my hungover legs will cope with that! I'll just wave at you as you come past!


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (28 Oct 2010)

I will be stopping!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Oct 2010)

i'll be there for a couple of laps , about 6.30


----------



## Mice (28 Oct 2010)

Becs said:


> Are you coming tonight? I'm definitely going this evening - got a fairly substantial hangover to burn off though!




I will be there too - dont forget to wave as you fly by! M


----------



## Andrij (28 Oct 2010)

Bah! Wanted to join in this evening but it didn't work out. I'll try again for next Thursday.


----------



## zimzum42 (28 Oct 2010)

Just out of the shower - a quick 4 laps after my commute from Richmond - was great

Good to see Becs and Topcat - sorry that I missed Karlos, will be more polite next time! But was on my final lap!

Didn't see Mice, hope all's well!


----------



## topcat1 (28 Oct 2010)

just after you peeled off Martin pulled up at the lights and Mice was down the road
3 1/2 laps for me


bed.......


----------



## Aperitif (28 Oct 2010)

"The sensitive Impala Zimzumian scented the Cheetah and ran instinctively homeward...just as the hunting began. Soon it was a stealthy pursuit to encounter a cat, then a jackal - both being tended by a horse whisperer. Then a mouse, before fleeing toward the zoo of Camden Town, to peruse the treasures of humanity building their evenings."

I was only riding single, Paul - you could probably have kept up! 

A lovely balmy evening, and an early finish meant investigation of the lappers in Zimzum's back garden. In the Summer, this would make a nice mass ride...piknik etc.


----------



## Mice (28 Oct 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Just out of the shower - a quick 4 laps after my commute from Richmond - was great
> 
> Good to see Becs and Topcat - sorry that I missed Karlos, will be more polite next time! But was on my final lap!
> 
> Didn't see Mice, hope all's well!




Was a bit late leaving the office - all is good tho, thank you! I briefly caught a glimpse of Aperitif, Becs and Topcat1 as I rode round and did five laps of the outer circle and one of the inner, Will aim to leave office earlier! Hope to see you all on Tuesday. M


----------



## gaz (28 Oct 2010)

I work on baker street so i will look at doing some laps in one of the days next week.
But i will get there at about 6pm and leave after about 20mins. Not sure how many laps that is.


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2010)

Mice said:


> Was a bit late leaving the office - all is good tho, thank you! I briefly caught a glimpse of Aperitif, Becs and Topcat1 as I rode round and did five laps of the outer circle and one of the inner, Will aim to leave office earlier! Hope to see you all on Tuesday. M



I did try to find you Miranda before I left, sorry I missed you! 

6 laps for me, 17.5 mph average - not too bad for a voluptuous asthmatic with a hangover!




There was no way I could keep up with Paul and Dave though! Maybe one day . . . .

Great to see everyone out, definitely hoping to keep this going throughout the winter (as long as there's no ice!). It could become quite addictive . . . .


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (28 Oct 2010)

I was beaten by an asthmatic with a hangover.





My legs didn't feel great again. But no pain no gain and it is becoming addictive. 

4 laps done so hit 30 miles in total today. 
See you all next Thursday. And when i mean see you i mean , i'll see you going past me.


----------



## Becs (28 Oct 2010)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> I was beaten by an asthmatic with a hangover.




I had to burn off lunchtime's banoffee pie somehow!


----------



## Mice (28 Oct 2010)

Becs said:


> I did try to find you Miranda before I left, sorry I missed you!
> 
> 6 laps for me, 17.5 mph average - not too bad for a voluptuous asthmatic with a hangover!
> 
> ...



Sorry Becs it was my fault for being late. 17.5mph average? Brilliant. Maybe next week I'll be there on my scooter! ! Actually am determined to speed up (on my trike) and was in the Park on Tuesday...!! Did you say addictive - I dont know what you mean except I cant wait till Tuesday! See you then. M


----------



## topcat1 (31 Oct 2010)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> I was beaten by an asthmatic with a hangover.


you should use that as your sig  

i'm up for tues, may do london lights 3 after a couple of laps


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (31 Oct 2010)

topcat1 said:


> you should use that as your sig
> 
> i'm up for tues, may do london lights 3 after a couple of laps



I may well do.

I should be clipless for thursday. that will bring me that extra 15% of power.


----------



## Becs (31 Oct 2010)

I should be there on Tuesday as long as my ankle doesn't swell too much - got kicked by a horse tonight, ungrateful bugger could have at least aimed for my arse where it's padded!


----------



## gaz (31 Oct 2010)

I may be up for some laps on tuesday. How long does a lap take roughly?


----------



## topcat1 (1 Nov 2010)

9-10 minutes or 8min at gaz speed


----------



## ed! (1 Nov 2010)

2 or 3 of us are likely to be cycling this evening, if that's of interest to anyone. Feel free to hop on board / share the work etc.


----------



## Mice (2 Nov 2010)

Hello - I will be there too aiming for 6pm (although maybe a weencey bit later) and then on to London Lights 3 (if its still on) Otherwise will be circuiting the park! M


----------



## Becs (2 Nov 2010)

ankle's not too bad so should be at Gloucester gate tonight at about 6.30.


----------



## topcat1 (2 Nov 2010)

make sure your batteries are charged Mice, we'll go over to richmond park and do some real laps (watch out for the deer)


----------



## Mice (2 Nov 2010)

topcat1 said:


> make sure your batteries are charged Mice, we'll go over to richmond park and do some real laps (watch out for the deer)



Richmond Park?? In the Dark?? I'll need more than charged batteries - I will need bolisher beacons! M


----------



## gaz (2 Nov 2010)

I'll be doing 3 laps this evening starting at around 6pm.
I'm on an orange genesis with white mud guards, a bright front flasher, fibre flares on the seat stays and a road tax jersey. you can't miss me!



topcat1 said:


> make sure your batteries are charged Mice, we'll go over to richmond park and do some real laps (watch out for the deer)



isn't it the start of the culling season? park is closed at around 8pm i think..


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Nov 2010)

I'd love to be there tonight but my back is playing up, so it's off to the osteo for me!


----------



## topcat1 (2 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> isn't it the start of the culling season? park is closed at around 8pm i think..



have they started yet gaz?


----------



## redjedi (2 Nov 2010)

It started on Monday according to Radio Jackie


----------



## gaz (2 Nov 2010)

topcat1 said:


> have they started yet gaz?


Just double checked. Started yesterday, for 6 weeks, park closed from 8pm to 7.30am


----------



## Aperitif (2 Nov 2010)

Oh dear...


----------



## Becs (2 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> isn't it the start of the culling season?




mmmm venison


----------



## topcat1 (2 Nov 2010)

ok Mice fancy a trip up to ally pally ?


----------



## gaz (2 Nov 2010)

topcat1 said:


> 9-10 minutes or 8min at gaz speed



damn you for saying 8mins. i think i got 8.40 something today with that awful wind.
Had a good 3 laps with one guy sucking my wheel the whole way. Thanks for not taking a turn at the front 

I saw mice coming up Marylbone high street but i had just done my 3 laps and was heading home!


----------



## Becs (2 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> damn you for saying 8mins. i think i got 8.40 something today with that awful wind.
> Had a good 3 laps with one guy sucking my wheel the whole way. Thanks for not taking a turn at the front
> 
> I saw mice coming up Marylbone high street but i had just done my 3 laps and was heading home!



I think I might have spotted you just as I was trying to cross the road at Gloucester Gate - didn't manage to catch you/them up though! Wind was pretty rubbish, only managed 4 laps before dinner and a hot bath called me home! (Also got fed up with being overtaken by Dynarods!) 
Caught up with Mice and Dave before they headed off for a night ride along the river


----------



## topcat1 (3 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> got kicked by a horse tonight, could have at least aimed for my arse where it's padded!



I can do that for you  

very tired last night only managed 2 laps then switched to pootle mode


----------



## gaz (3 Nov 2010)

I recon I could do a sub 7min lap of that without a headwind and using the carbon road bike... Hmm I see a challenge.


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> I recon I could do a sub 7min lap of that without a headwind and using the carbon road bike... Hmm I see a challenge.



Are you a Cat.? racer Gaz? If not, why don't you get yourself in BC and 'go for it' on the Hillingdon circuit, like stevevw of this parish...you would really get some speed up then!

You speed merchants!  

(And you would get to race against real vets ) Rumour has it Ian is going to turn out next year...


----------



## gaz (3 Nov 2010)

The only racing I do is illegal street racing. Because that how I roll


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> The only racing I do is illegal street racing. Because that how I roll



Naughty boy!
Seriously, a helmetcam race ride video would be interesting to say the least - especially on the snake at the top of Hillingdon circuit!


----------



## zimzum42 (3 Nov 2010)

Am quite looking forward to the opportunity of filming a solo ride through London - though I think it may induce a fit of the vapours in the anti-filtering and RLJ brigade...


----------



## Aperitif (3 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Am quite looking forward to the opportunity of filming a solo ride through London - though I think it may induce a fit of the vapours in the anti-filtering and RLJ brigade...



At least we'll be able to see the sights - at your riding pace anyway. 
(PS - Don't want any 'blue tinted smoky focus' shots either!)


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (4 Nov 2010)

I'm not out tonight due to having to write a presentation on Neo-conservatives and Al Qaeda post bush/blair regime.

That should make sure that this thread is now tracked by the security services.


----------



## martint235 (4 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> At least we'll be able to see the sights - at your riding pace anyway.
> (PS - Don't want any 'blue tinted smoky focus' shots either!)



Or any of those dodgy "and then the pizza delivery man arrived" shots either


----------



## Becs (4 Nov 2010)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> I'm not out tonight due to having to write a presentation on Neo-conservatives and Al Qaeda post bush/blair regime.




That sounds really interesting - can I have a summary version next time you make it out? 

I'm working late tonight, still hoping to do a few laps (despite the nasty wind! grr) but won't be there until 7.30ish.


----------



## Andrij (4 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> That sounds really interesting - can I have a summary version next time you make it out?
> 
> I'm working late tonight, still hoping to do a few laps (despite the nasty wind! grr) but won't be there until 7.30ish.



Anyone else riding tonight, perhaps around 6-ish? I'm interested, but I've already had a long week and have no desire to sit in the office too late, and if I detour via a pub my next destination will be home.

So, any takers?


----------



## Mice (4 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> I think I might have spotted you just as I was trying to cross the road at Gloucester Gate - didn't manage to catch you/them up though! Wind was pretty rubbish, only managed 4 laps before dinner and a hot bath called me home! (Also got fed up with being overtaken by Dynarods!)
> Caught up with Mice and Dave before they headed off for a night ride along the river




Becs - That's a great emoticon for highlighting my enthusiasm for a night ride along the river... 

It was fab - I have some pics (not as good as Topcat 1's) but will put them up later. Unfortunately I won't be going to Regents Park this evening as am a bit stuck in the office. If there is a suitable Saturday ride nearby (as in London nearby although can travel on a train) that anyone can recommend to me that would be great. M


----------



## Andrij (4 Nov 2010)

Left work a bit later than planned, got to Gloucester Gate at 18:20. Did three laps in 30 minutes. No one will be suggesting I turn pro, but I'm pleased with my time, especially when one factors in the heavy hybrid with fat tyres. With the weather being so nice I almost regretted not taking the road bike today, but I'm trying to keep that as a 'weekend bike' until some point next Spring. 'Life' permitting, I'll be doing laps every Thursday evening, usually riding my silver & orange, flat barred Orbea Elorrio.


----------



## Becs (4 Nov 2010)

Got there at 7.45pm - the late finish sucked but the road was wonderfully quiet (car-wise anyway, still lots of carbon out that I couldn't keep up with!). enjoyed my 4 laps but it's definitely more fun in a group!


Andrij said:


> 'Life' permitting, I'll be doing laps every Thursday evening, usually riding my silver & orange, flat barred Orbea Elorrio.



See you next week Andrij


----------



## Becs (9 Nov 2010)

Won't be out this Tuesday or next Tuesday, the powers that be say I have to take an exam next week



Should be out on Thursday though, weather permitting.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (9 Nov 2010)

Should be out this thursday for quite a few laps probably as have to be up at 4 in the morning to go to berlin, so will be preparing to knacker myself out so i instantly go to sleep.


----------



## Mice (9 Nov 2010)

Just to say that I wont be there this evening but have it on my radar for Thursday. M


----------



## topcat1 (10 Nov 2010)

the calm before the storm

may do a couple of laps tonite then see the lights on oxford/regent st


----------



## Andrij (11 Nov 2010)

Ouch!

Back is giving me trouble, so no laps for me tonight (and no cycling at all today).


----------



## BentMikey (11 Nov 2010)

Quite a few of my mates do this, usually Monday and Wednesday evenings. Look out for the blue LondonSkaters club strip.


----------



## Becs (11 Nov 2010)

Andrij said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Back is giving me trouble, so no laps for me tonight (and no cycling at all today).




Sorry to hear that, maybe see you next week? Are you doing the fnrttc?

I'm hoping to be out tonight, apparently the rain should stop. Might have a few Dutch hills to contend with though! I'll be aiming for 6.30, unless anyone is coming that would prefer earlier/later?


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (11 Nov 2010)

I'm not out tonight now. I'll be right back on it next thursday though. Because its the only free thing i've got near payday!


----------



## Becs (11 Nov 2010)

Listening to the gale that's blowing outside my office I think I'm going to head to the gym instead tonight. Won't be out next Tues but will hopefully be about on Thursday for a couple of easy laps prior to Brighton fnrttc.


----------



## Mice (11 Nov 2010)

No Regents Park for me this evening either. Apparently the weather on Saturday will be much improved! M


----------



## Becs (11 Nov 2010)

Mice said:


> No Regents Park for me this evening either. Apparently the weather on Saturday will be much improved! M




Well I'll be at work all day Saturday preparing for an exam so if you want to get together for some laps let me know - I'm sure I'll need a break at some point! I'm only 5mins from Regents park so short notice is fine


----------



## Aperitif (11 Nov 2010)

I finished at the RCP tonight and walked to Baker Street, using the 'inside of the track' - only a few cyclists braved the windy wevver - mostly commuters as well, rucksack and pannier laden rather than the CycleChat racing snakes...


----------



## Becs (11 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I finished at the RCP tonight and walked to Baker Street, using the 'inside of the track' - only a few cyclists braved the windy wevver - mostly commuters as well, rucksack and pannier laden rather than the CycleChat racing snakes...




Definitely braver than I am!

I was missing the bike as I attempted to run 6k on the treadmill at work . . . then I cycled home and nearly got blown into a second clipless moment by a particularly vicious cross wind and felt good about my decision!


----------



## ed! (15 Nov 2010)

Is there anybody out for some laps this afternoon / evening?

I was thinking of starting around 5.30pm, stopping at 6.30pm at Hanover Gate to pick up friends and continue with medium to low intensity laps afterwards.

Out of interest, when cycling as a group, how do you manage taking turns at the front (if at all). Our little group have never quite managed the elbow flick and peel off approach...generally if the person at the front is looking a little tired, someone from behind cycles to the front to take over.


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

ed! said:


> Is there anybody out for some laps this afternoon / evening?
> 
> I was thinking of starting around 5.30pm, stopping at 6.30pm at Hanover Gate to pick up friends and continue with medium to low intensity laps afterwards.
> 
> Out of interest, when cycling as a group, how do you manage taking turns at the front (if at all). Our little group have never quite managed the elbow flick and peel off approach...generally if the person at the front is looking a little tired, someone from behind cycles to the front to take over.




Ooh I do have my road bike at work with me - I may join you about 6ish if I get enough done (look out for a tall girl on a somewhat dirty white Trek with a large saddle bag).

We don't really have a system, if there's 2 of us we just take turns, if zimmers and Dave are out I just hang on the back trying to keep up!


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> (look out for a tall girl on a somewhat dirty white Trek with a large saddle bag).




You can't refer to your bottom like that!!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> You can't refer to your bottom like that!!!!!


_
_
_* Stifles little laugh behind hand*_

Ooooh You are so going to get a slap...

_
_


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Nov 2010)

Here's hoping for a Sunday ride with a hill so i can give her a push - assuming Big Martin doesn't need one more, which I am sure he will


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> _
> _Ooooh You are so going to get a slap...




+1 !  

I guess I opened myself up to that one!


----------



## ed! (15 Nov 2010)

lol - i won't be staring hard at too many saddle bags that pass by in case I'm accused of something else.

um, i guess you can look out for a average sized guy on a grey and white condor CX bike (skinny tyres though)...my saddle bag is non existent! Will probably be predominantly in black with a red and white lid.


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> +1 !
> 
> I guess I opened myself up to that one!




Am happy to fill anything that you open up...


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Am happy to fill anything that you open up...


Zimmers! You and Davywalnuts are a disgrace!


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Here's hoping for a Sunday ride with a hill so i can give her a push - assuming Big Martin doesn't need one more, which I am sure he will




What can I say, I'm built for comfort not speed!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> What can I say, I'm built for comfort not speed!



Zim is built for speed but prefers grass...


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Nov 2010)

I find my road tyres slip on grass.


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Nov 2010)

On paper, the team looks great, but it's a game of two halves and it's played in bed...

or in the car park near the Camden turn off....


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Am happy to fill anything that you open up...




Christ Zimmers, drinking at lunchtime?


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> On paper, the team looks great, but it's a game of two halves and it's played in bed...
> 
> or in the car park near the Camden turn off....




wtf?


----------



## Aperitif (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> On paper, the team looks great, but it's a game of two halves and it's played in bed...
> 
> or in the car park near the Camden turn off....



That's where the cops go dogging - as in taking police dogs for exercise. Do you ride for them as 'live bait' Zimzum?


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Nov 2010)

They train the sniffer dogs on Dulwich's playing fields - must be looking for all the weed that Dell stashed as a boy!


----------



## HaloJ (15 Nov 2010)

Continuing absense. Sorry folks, I'm not out again this week. Life is just too busy at the moment.

Abs


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Nov 2010)

You should come - it's great watching the over-40s jostling to get on Becs' wheel...


----------



## HaloJ (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> You should come - it's great watching the over-40s jostling to get on Becs' wheel...



*tut* is topcat1 still doing that?!


----------



## zimzum42 (15 Nov 2010)

Topcat's not so bad, methinks he's more involved when it comes to things with more than two wheels

There does seem to be a positive correlation between the cleanliness of one's bike and the proximity to the loveley Becs' wheel...


----------



## BentMikey (15 Nov 2010)

LOL! Did I tell you guys Ed! is fast?


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Topcat's not so bad, methinks he's more involved when it comes to things with more than two wheels




+1


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

BentMikey said:


> LOL! Did I tell you guys Ed! is fast?




I better just join for the easy laps then!


----------



## ed! (15 Nov 2010)

BentMikey said:


> LOL! Did I tell you guys Ed! is fast?


Oh dear, now expectations have been set - thanks Mike 

I'm fast on skates, but on a bike, whilst I'm not slow, I can quite easily be put in my place by others! That said, traffic lights are my friends, they give me that much needed excuse to rest and recover.


----------



## martint235 (15 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Topcat's not so bad, methinks he's more involved when it comes to things with more than two wheels
> 
> There does seem to be a positive correlation between the cleanliness of one's bike and the proximity to the loveley Becs' wheel...



I shall therefore continue to inhabit a different county then.......

I do promise to make the evening laps sometime, it's just the idea of working late that gets me (or working at all as I have two days off!!!)


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

Ed! I'm aiming for Hannover Gate at 6.30. Can't stay too long as I'm quite behind with revision for tomorrow but hopefully a little break will help me concentrate!


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

BentMikey said:


> LOL! Did I tell you guys Ed! is fast?




It would appear that way! He was kind enough to go slow enough for me to just about stay on his wheel though! Thanks Ed!


----------



## ajstephens (15 Nov 2010)

I may join you tomorrow for a few laps, sounds like fun!


----------



## ed! (15 Nov 2010)

Well, my toes are defrosting now! A bit chilly tonight, but at least it was dry. It certainly got interesting when the fog came!

Nice to have met you Becca and it was funny to see how difficult it was for you to bring yourself to leave :-) Mondays are a regular for our small bunch as we tend to have commitments on other nights.

Oh, and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

ajstephens said:


> I may join you tomorrow for a few laps, sounds like fun!




It would be great to have you along but I won't be out - I have a rather large exam tomorrow afternoon and intend to be in the pub soon after! I'll post up here if anything changes. Keep an eye on the thread to see if anyone else is going - you might have more luck on Thursday (although I can't make that either this week unfortunately). I'll definitely be out next Tuesday. A bunch of us are cycling to Brighton Friday night if you fancy it - check out the fnrttc thread in this section!


----------



## Becs (15 Nov 2010)

ed! said:


> Well, my toes are defrosting now! A bit chilly tonight, but at least it was dry. It certainly got interesting when the fog came!
> 
> it was funny to see how difficult it was for you to bring yourself to leave :-)




Out on a bike vs revising for a PhD viva - no contest really! Nice to meet you too, I promise I'll (try to) go on the front more next time!


----------



## BentMikey (15 Nov 2010)

Awesome, wish I was there!!! If you want super fast mountain goat sty lee rider, one of my skating students came about 200th in an etape one year. Now that is serious!!!!


----------



## Andrij (16 Nov 2010)

Cross me off the list for this week — and the following two. I'm off across the pond this weekend and just have too much stuff to sort out before I go.

By the time I'm back in the UK I will 1) be in desperate need of training, and 2) dead slow.


----------



## ajstephens (17 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> It would be great to have you along but I won't be out - I have a rather large exam tomorrow afternoon and intend to be in the pub soon after! I'll post up here if anything changes. Keep an eye on the thread to see if anyone else is going - you might have more luck on Thursday (although I can't make that either this week unfortunately). I'll definitely be out next Tuesday. A bunch of us are cycling to Brighton Friday night if you fancy it - check out the fnrttc thread in this section!



Hi Becs another member mentioned brighton this friday, unfortunately have other plans. Are the Friday night runs a regular ride?

Possibly be around for a few laps next week, might see you then.

A


----------



## Becs (18 Nov 2010)

ajstephens said:


> Hi Becs another member mentioned brighton this friday, unfortunately have other plans. Are the Friday night runs a regular ride?
> 
> Possibly be around for a few laps next week, might see you then.
> 
> A




They're once a month but are on hold until March I think - google fnrttc and you'll find a list of them. The Sunday London ride is regular thing though, not super speedy but great fun with good banter. It has its own thread. I should be out Tuesday next week but can't make Thursday unfortunately


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> They're once a month but are on hold until March I think - google fnrttc and you'll find a list of them. The Sunday London ride is regular thing though, not super speedy but great fun with good banter. It has its own thread. I should be out Tuesday next week but can't make Thursday unfortunately



There's also a tentative plan for a Friday night ride to Bognor on the 3rd Dec (look in the informal rides forum, it's called Not a Xmas ride or something). It isn't under the auspices of the award winning Simon and his FNRttC but the principles are nearly the same.


----------



## ajstephens (18 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> They're once a month but are on hold until March I think - google fnrttc and you'll find a list of them. The Sunday London ride is regular thing though, not super speedy but great fun with good banter. It has its own thread. I should be out Tuesday next week but can't make Thursday unfortunately



Where do you usually meet on Tues / Thurs and what time?


----------



## Becs (19 Nov 2010)

ajstephens said:


> Where do you usually meet on Tues / Thurs and what time?



I normally say Gloucester gate at 6.30 but in reality anyone who's coming posts on here and we can adjust times according to what time suits most people. Sometimes we find people en route, sometimes it's just me out there! I always go anticlockwise so it's easy enough to find people going the other way if they are late.


----------



## ajstephens (21 Nov 2010)

Well as long as its not raining i'll see you there at 6:30 on Tues.

A


----------



## gaz (21 Nov 2010)

I should be up for rides this tuesday again. 6pm to 6.30pm for me though.


----------



## Becs (22 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> I should be up for rides this tuesday again. 6pm to 6.30pm for me though.



I can try to make 6pm on Tuesday - although the birdies tell me that you might be a tad fast for me!


----------



## ed! (22 Nov 2010)

Will be out this afternoon at 5.30pm, attempting the "5 Lap Challenge", then on for a few more laps with a few others around 6.15-6.30pm until 7ish.


----------



## ajstephens (22 Nov 2010)

ed! said:


> Will be out this afternoon at 5.30pm, attempting the "5 Lap Challenge", then on for a few more laps with a few others around 6.15-6.30pm until 7ish.



Sounds interesting?! What's involved? 5 Laps obviously, is there a time to be beaten too?


----------



## Becs (22 Nov 2010)

working late tonight unfortunately. Hopefully out tomorrow


----------



## ed! (22 Nov 2010)

ajstephens said:


> Sounds interesting?! What's involved? 5 Laps obviously, is there a time to be beaten too?


http://www.tritalk.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=68128
and
http://www.bodylab.co.uk/tribb/viewtopic.php?t=809

Makes me want to cry!


----------



## ajstephens (22 Nov 2010)

ed! said:


> http://www.tritalk.c...pic.php?t=68128
> and
> http://www.bodylab.c...topic.php?t=809
> 
> Makes me want to cry!



Hmm!? Not really sure how you can seriously compare times when you've got traffic lights, lights, traffic and the general public to contend with...???


----------



## ed! (23 Nov 2010)

Agreed - it's not something to seriously compare times with, maybe just a high level indicator.

I managed 45mins, but stopped twice at the York Gate crossing, but everywhere else was pretty clear - I had a good run of the lights. Shame about the wind and cold!


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Nov 2010)

Ride after midnight and you don't really have to stop for any lights as there's hardly a car to be seen...


----------



## Becs (23 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Ride after midnight and you don't really have to stop for any lights as there's hardly a car to be seen...




The way work's going at the moment it'll be about midnight by the time I get there tonight - good job I've brought the shoe covers with me to keep my tootsies warm! Anyone else thinking about heading out?


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Nov 2010)

I would love to but am still resting my injuries after last week's off. And it's cold...


----------



## Becs (23 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> I would love to but am still resting my injuries after last week's off. And it's cold...




Were you badly hurt?


----------



## ed! (23 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> Anyone else thinking about heading out?


Not tonight, maybe tomorrow. Either rest or skate night tonight, but my legs aren't talking to me at the moment, so will have to see!


----------



## Becs (23 Nov 2010)

ed! said:


> Not tonight, maybe tomorrow. Either rest or skate night tonight, but my legs aren't talking to me at the moment, so will have to see!




I might be up for tomorrow too - I'm heading out to cambridge + road bike so can't get on a train until 7.15pm


----------



## Mice (23 Nov 2010)

Not for me this evening - am limbering up for a trip over Crystal Palace on Thursday!! (Yikes! - ooo on my Trikes!) M


----------



## zimzum42 (23 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> Were you badly hurt?




Not really, just don't fancy sore butt muscles in the cold...

Your sore butt in the cold is a different matter...


----------



## Becs (23 Nov 2010)

Mice said:


> Not for me this evening - am limbering up for a trip over Crystal Palace on Thursday!! (Yikes! - ooo on my Trikes!) M




ooh sounds fun, I'm taking the old man out for a 50 miler on Thursday morning back in Cambridge so I won't be out on thurs pm


----------



## Becs (23 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Not really, just don't fancy sore butt muscles in the cold...
> 
> Your sore butt in the cold is a different matter...




not that again!


----------



## redjedi (23 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> ooh sounds fun, I'm taking the old man out for a 50 miler on Thursday morning back in Cambridge so I won't be out on thurs pm



Don't know why you can't do Regents Park on Thursday as well. 50 miles around Cambridge, 50 miles back to London and a couple of laps to cool down. Sounds like a good days cycling to me


----------



## redjedi (23 Nov 2010)

I may drag myself over tomorrow, depending on how I feel after work.

Having seen the skaters in action on Friday night, I won't be trying to keep up on my SS.


----------



## Becs (23 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> Don't know why you can't do Regents Park on Thursday as well. 50 miles around Cambridge, 50 miles back to London and a couple of laps to cool down. Sounds like a good days cycling to me




hmm, it was more of a geographical limitation than a physical one - I'm coming back on Friday morning! If plans change I may head over on Thursday on the way back from kings cross. I'm not sure I'll be able to keep up with the skaters though!


----------



## ajstephens (23 Nov 2010)

Am without overshoes at the moment, went out last night and my toes turned to ice so think i'll give it a miss tonight. Going for a swim instead!


----------



## Becs (24 Nov 2010)

ajstephens said:


> Am without overshoes at the moment, went out last night and my toes turned to ice so think i'll give it a miss tonight. Going for a swim instead!




Out tonight if you fancy it . . . .


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> Out tonight if you fancy it . . . .




Fnaar...
_*wait's for the arrival of ZimZum*_


----------



## Becs (24 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Fnaar...
> _*wait's for the arrival of ZimZum*_




*exasperated sigh*


----------



## ianrauk (24 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> *exasperated sigh*



I know Becs.. I apologise..


----------



## Becs (24 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> I know Becs.. I apologise..



only joking, you know I don't mind a bit of banter!


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Nov 2010)

I'll lube up...


----------



## Becs (24 Nov 2010)

riiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## ed! (24 Nov 2010)

Not out this evening after all...will be doing laps, on foot, around the Hyde Park Winter Wonderland.


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

For some reason I've picked the coldest night so far to go for my first laps session.

I'll be at Gloucester gate at about 6.15. But if I'm early or getting too cold I'll start going around clockwise to warm up.


----------



## ajstephens (24 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> Out tonight if you fancy it . . . .



I would have done but got other (warmer!) plans for the rest of the week. Should be about week after next, after hols - hopefully with overshoes


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

I've just got home after doing 3 laps with Becs. 

It was chilly to say the least and I definitely need some overshoes for my MTB shoes. Toes are like ice now.

I was quite pleased with our my best time of 9:10 on my single speed, I ran out of spin a few times and I think Becs was taking it easy on a first timer





I'll enjoy it more in the summer, but I'll make it along more often from now, it was fun!


----------



## Becs (24 Nov 2010)

It was 4 laps!


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> It was 4 laps!



D'oh


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (1 Feb 2011)

Anybody still doing these. I need to get back into it. I've signed myself up for london to paris in late june!!


----------



## Becs (1 Feb 2011)

I'm hoping to start up again in the next few weeks. I hurt my knee skiing so I'm taking it easy this week but I definitely need to get fitter!


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (1 Feb 2011)

Cool. Let me know, i'm trying to get some base fitness in first again by walking to work! it's 6 miles.


----------



## ajstephens (1 Feb 2011)

I'll join you too... Next Tues?


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (7 Mar 2011)

Hello there. Anybody still doing the laps?

I could probably do next tuesday. Given myself a target as doing the London To Paris in June!!!


----------



## Andrij (8 Mar 2011)

I'd like to start doing these again, but won't know about next Tuesday until closer to the day.


----------



## Becs (8 Mar 2011)

If I'm in London next week i'll be up for Tuesday, Thursday or both - i'm supposed to be doing a sportive on the 20th and I've done nothing so far!


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2011)

Becs said:


> If I'm in London next week i'll be up for Tuesday, Thursday or both - i'm supposed to be doing a sportive on the 20th and I've done nothing so far!


Whoops....But it looks like a fairly easy course (their ratings are pretty good), you should be OK. It's not a race after all


----------



## Becs (15 Mar 2011)

I'm definitely out tonight with some guys from work. We'll be on the inner circle at about 6pm


----------



## Becs (23 Mar 2011)

A couple of us are heading out tomorrow at about 6.15 . . . . .


----------



## Fly (10 Apr 2011)

anyone up for some laps on Wednesday?


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (12 Apr 2011)

I'm probably out tonight or thursday. Signed myself up to London to paris in june!! Did a really nice 35 miler circuit around aylesbury, prince risborough on sunday.


----------



## Becs (12 Apr 2011)

I can't do this week unfortunately but I am definitely up for doing some laps next week. Maybe we could even head to Richmond park if it's nice?


----------



## ed! (12 Apr 2011)

I've been rather on off with these...also, the missus is just getting into cycling so I pootle round with her on the Inner Circle of Regents Park.

I might try head out on Thursday.


----------

